# Notice this in Craigslist: Not mine..."GOATS-Super pack goat - $250 (Flagstaff, AZ)"



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Not sure if this is okay to post here...I don't know anything about this goat but thought it worth noting for anyone in the Flagstaff, AZ area

http://westslope.craigslist.org/grd/3960131033.html


----------

